# Best nut trees for zone 5?



## MelissaW (Jun 18, 2003)

Hi friends! We expanding the orchard, and I'd like your input. We currently have 8 mature, heavily producing black walnut trees (seperate from the apples and pears). Frankly, we have been lazy when it comes to harvesting them. We get a five gallon bucket full, and get tired of the effort. However, with the price of storebought nuts, we will be making more of an effort this year. I'd like to plant a couple of other nut varieties as well, preferably something easier to harvest than the walnuts. Does anybody have any good recommendations for zone 5? I'm thinking butternuts, but don't know what else. I also have one good hickory tree. It's from the old farm hedgerow, and the nuts are bigger and better than the shagbark hickory nuts from the woods. Anybody know what that variety might be? Thanks!


----------



## RichieC (Aug 29, 2007)

We have hazelnuts (filberts) growing here, on the Zone 4/5 border.

The production is kind of hit-or-miss. Some years they do great, other years almost nothing.


----------



## MelissaW (Jun 18, 2003)

We really like hazelnuts! Do you remember where you got your trees? Those would be great! Our production with the walnuts and hickory seems to go in cycles too. One year they will be covered, and the next they're sparse. Last year we had a draught, and the production was really low. It will be interesting to see what this year brings, but hope springs eternal! Thanks!


----------



## RichieC (Aug 29, 2007)

The trees (more like large bushes, really) were here when we moved in, sorry.


----------



## Mike in Ohio (Oct 29, 2002)

Melissa,

Butternuts are a good choice. You do want to make sure that you get ones that are blight resistant.

Hazelnuts are good but the deer like their leaves. (tried that, gave up for the time being).

We have hickory trees as well as black walnuts.

You might consider chestnuts. We have been planting them the last few years and should get our first nuts in another couple years. I want to get to about 20 or so chestnut trees.

There are also some northern varieties of pecans that are supposed to do well in zone 5. Haven't tried them myslef though.

Mike


----------



## 65284 (Sep 17, 2003)

In addition to those already mentioned, Heartnuts, English (Carpathian) Walnuts, Chestnuts, Pecans, and strangely enough, some types of Almonds are hardy in all or a good part of zone. Grafted varities of Hickory nut are much better than most of the natives.


----------



## MelissaW (Jun 18, 2003)

Thanks for the good ideas, everyone! I will start looking for the varieties mentioned. I've planted sweet chestnuts before, and both times they came down with, what I'm guessing was a virus, as they got big spots on the leaves before dying. They are a favorite of ours, though. Maybe I'll try them again. Our SWCD is selling butternuts this year, so I ordered some of those. The variety is called Juglans cinerea. We'll see how they look. Some years we get great stuff from them, and some years they look like dry twigs! Thanks again!


----------

